# No steel hammers



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Good friend of mine has been complaing of bad joint pain in his arm, who doesnt right. The doctor asked what hammer he uses and he says an Estwing, the doctor told him to go to a fiberglass or wood instead and the pain will subside in a few weeks. Never heard of that before but he says he thinks it feels better.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Been there, done that, saw it in others. 

Estwing, I want to love them, but they hurt!


----------

